# What's on your iTunes' Top 25 Most Played smart-playlist?



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm thinking we gotta get an ehMac Top xx Most Played Autumn 2005 iMix onto iTunes and wanted to see what's on people's sleeves here. I will choose the top few songs from everyone's list, depending on how many people actually submit a list. We'll get um probably 99 songs onto the list, now there's a Canadian number.  Or 138 because that's how old Canada is? Anyway a minimum of 99 songs will be on the list. Criteria will be to put everyone's first choice on the list, then second choice if it seems feasible to go the second time round, and so on. Everyone will have an equal basic amount of songs on. To fill up the rest of the list to get to a Canadian number, I'm going to count songs that didn't make the list by being on top but a lot of people seem to have on their lists. There are no restrictions, just post your top 25 most played. Even if it doesn't make the ehMac iMix, it'll still be nice to see what songs we all listen to and see if we can discover anything new to like.  Without further adieu, here is my top 25 most played: And I hope that our musical tastes will be diverse enough that every single genre will be represented and that we do get a fair number of oldies, yesterday's hits, and modern stuff as well. I know some people might prefer a different song submission but these are the guidelines for our ehMac Top xx Most Played iMix for Autumn 2005, but I'm guessing if it's on the top of your list you must really like that song to listen to it so much anyway  Revision -- Oh actually if there is time to go a second time round I will choose the top Canadian song on your list if it's not the first. That way our ehMac iMix will be at least 50% Canadian  if more than half of you object to this revised idea please say so. Otherwise get your submissions in, I'll put the official iMix up on September 16 and we'll get our inhouse DJ Vexel to do some special show for us.

.1 Vanessa Carlton - Who's To Say
.2 Fabulous ft. Tamia - Into You
.3 Sum 41 - Pieces
.4 Jimmy Eat World - Work
.5 Sum 41 - No Reason
.6 Sarah McLaughlin - Fallen
.7 Snow Patrol - Run
.8 Jimmy Eat World - Kill
.9 JoJo - Leave
.10 Switchfoot - Meant To Live
.11 Ludacris - Get Back
.12 Usher ft. Lil' Jon & Ludacris - Yeah!
.13 Maroon 5 - She Will Be Loved
.14 Mario - Let Me Love You
.15 Switchfoot - This Is Your Life
.16 Green Day - Boulevard of Broken Dreams
.17 Chingy ft. J Weav - One Call Away
.18 The Get Up Kids - Like a Man Possessed
.19 Gavin DeGraw - I Don't Want To Be
.20 David Poe - The Drifter
.21 Switchfoot - Dare You To Move
.22 Forty Foot Echo - Drift
.23 T.I. - 24's
.24 Jakalope - Pretty Life
.25 Misia - In My Soul


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm confused somewhat  But here are my top 25 played tracks 

1 - Andy You're a Star - The Killers
2 - You Got No Right - Velvet Revolver
3 - Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver
4 - Shut Up - Black Eyed Peas
5 - Slither - Velvet Revolver
6 - Closer - Nine Inch Nails
7 - Jenny Was a Friend of Mine - The Killers
8 - Extreme Ways - Moby
9 - Black Diamond - KISS
10 - Killing In The Name - Rage Against the Machine
11 - Surface to Air - The Chemical Brothers
12 - Metal Heart - Garbage
13 - Anxiety - Black Eyed Peas & *Papa Roach (Canuck)*
14 - Black Tongue - Gene Simmons
15 - Somebody Told Me - The Killers
16 - God of Thunder - KISS
17 - Do It For the Kids - Velvet Revolver
18 - Slit My Wrists - Buckcherry
19 - Whole Lotta Rose - AC/DC
20 - Pretty Tied Up - Guns N' Roses
21 - Black - Pearl Jam
22 - I Was Made for Lovin' You - KISS
23 - Ridin' - Buckcherry
24 - Common People - Pulp
25 - You're Pretty Good Looking - The White Stripes


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

fats lead in 
Mediate	INXS	Kick
A Time To Be So Small	Interpol	Antics
Length Of Love	Interpol	Antics
C'mere	Interpol	Antics
Public Pervert	Interpol	Antics
Not Even Jail	Interpol	Antics
Slow Hands	Interpol	Antics
Take You On A Cruise	Interpol	Antics
Narc	Interpol	Antics
Evil	Interpol	Antics
Christian Animation Torch Carriers	Guided By Voices	Universal Truths And Cycles
Fly Into Ashes	Guided By Voices	Hold On Hope EP
(S)mothering and Coaching	Guided By Voices	Half Smiles of the Decomposed
Asphyxiated Circle	Guided By Voices	Half Smiles of the Decomposed
Sons of Apollo	Guided By Voices	Half Smiles of the Decomposed
Gonna Never Have to Die	Guided By Voices	Half Smiles of the Decomposed
Sleep Over Jack	Guided By Voices	Half Smiles of the Decomposed
Everybody Thinks Im A Raincloud (When Im Not Looking)	Guided By Voices	Half Smiles Of The Decomposed
Miner At The Dial-A-View	Grandaddy	The Sophtware Slump
Underneath The Weeping Willow	Grandaddy	The Sophtware Slump
Yeah Is What We Had	Grandaddy	Sumday
Lost On Yer Merry Way	Grandaddy	Sumday
My Girl Josephine	Fats Domino	The Fats Domino Jukebox: 20 Greatest Hits
Begin the Beguine	Dizzy Gillespie	Dizzy's Diamonds: The Best of the Verve Years


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's my top 10 (i'm to tired to do 25  )

1. Silverstein - Smile In Your Sleep
2. The White Stripes - Take, Take, Take
3. incubus - Admiration
4. Silverstein - The Ides Of March
5. The White Stripes - Blue Orchard
6. Billy Talent - Nothing To Lose
7. Halo 2 Soundtrack - Heretic. Hero
8. Finch - Ink
9. My Chemical Romance - The Ghost Of You
10. David Bowie - Life On Mars


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

This is where dual screens work wonders:

Asshole- Denis Leary
Blister in the Sun-Violent femmes
I would walk 500 miles- The proclaimers
girls- beastie boys
mony,mony - billy idol
baby got back - sir mix alot
Brown eyed girl - Van morrison
cotton eye joe- rednex
living next door to alice- smokie
time of your life- Green day
Bohemian Rhapsody- queen
thunderstruck- ac/dc
Rock the Casbah- the clash
Green eggs and ham- Moxy Fruvous
King of spain- Moxy Fruvous
song 2 - blur
we're not gonna take it- twisted sisters
time warp - Rocky horror picture show
come eileen- dex's midnight runners
billie jean- micheal jackson
the crawl- sprit of the west
ballroom blitz- ?
steps 5678
I've got friends in low places- Garth Brooks


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

here's mine. it's in no particular order, as i'm too tired to do that up. just cut and pasted the playlist.
hope some of my songs make it to the ehmac playlist!!


Albatross by Corrosion Of Conformity
Run Away by m i k a l f r a d e
Some Kind Of Monster by Metallica
Shoot Me Again by Metallica
Floods by Pantera
The Unnamed Feeling by Metallica
Communication by Cardigans
Line & Sinker by Billy Talent
A Good Horse by Cardigans
Terror by K.M.F.D.M.
Balls And Shaft by Smoother
The Unforgiven (Sinner Mix) by Sandowski Files
The Trio (Main Title) by Ennio Morricone
13 Angels by Corrosion of Conformity
Stare Too Long by Corrosion of Conformity
While My Guitar Gently Weeps by The Beatles
Bury Me In Smoke by Down
Bloodflame by Scratching Post
Sleeping Martyr by Corrosion of Conformity
Doublewide by Corrosion of Conformity
Grind by Alice In Chains
Over Me by Corrosion of Conformity
Congratulations Song by Corrosion of Conformity
Goodbye Windows by Corrosion Of Conformity
Clean My Wounds by Corrosion Of Conformity


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Give us an easy way to grab / copy from the top 25 playlist, and many will submit their lists. Can Automator do this??


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

be human	4:05 Ghost in the Shell Stand Alone Complex - Be Human
spilt milk	4:52	the cure 
13 Flying Teapot	3:32	Yoko Kanno	Cowboy Bebop OST 3- BLUE
Bust a Groove Bust This Groove '81 OC ReMix	3:56
Champs - Tequila	2:13	Champs 
Lazy Summer in Kyoto	4:23	Mythril Nazgul	www.animeremix.org
Telephone Shopping	0:18	Yoko Kanno	
Cyber Bird	5:58 Ghost in the Shell 
01 - Protricity - Premonition Of Fell Purpose (Title)	
Xenogears Broken Mirror Reflection OC ReMix	
Fast Fiddle and BanjoTune	1:43	Alison Krauss; Union Station
Metroid Bluebase Incidental OC ReMix	0:43	AmIEviL
Duvet (Techno)	5:20	Boa	Lain op	Anime 
Can I Fly Without Wings? (Anime Remix)	3:44	
The World Is Not Enough	3:56	Garbage	
7th Metaflansesco	2:56	Jupiter Dynamica 
Dan Dan kokoro (Anime Remix)	3:52	Sal	Voices (Anime Remix)	4:17	Sal	www.animeremix.org
Treatise	3:50	Star Salzman	www.starblast.org Electronic


And i think I just won the Prize for most obscure songs...

on the flip side, my top RATED songs contain music from the Odds, Garbage, The Cure, The Monks, Pizzzicato Five, and some OC Remixes, Even some Classical. I shudder to realize that most of those bands are not Canadian, but rather english


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

Here's how you do it.

1) Open iTunes
2) [OPTION] + [CMD] + [N]
3) Match the condition "Name is not [BLANK]", limit to 25 songs selected by most often played, live updating
4) Under file menu "Export Song List...", use default setting.
5) Open MS Excel and [CMD] + [O], select the playlist text file
6) Delete the columns you don't need to show
7) Copy.
8a) Optional - find and replace in BBEdit to clean up the 'invisibles'
8b) Back to Safari and paste. 
9) Collect accolades and awards for your incredible musical tastes.

Try to make it - Sloan
Goodnight Goodnight - Hot Hot Heat
Ladies And Gentlemen - Hot Hot Heat
Only A Bunny - John Southworth
Positive Tension - Bloc Party
Running Out Of Time - Hot Hot Heat
You Owe Me An IOU - Hot Hot Heat
No Jokes - Fact - Hot Hot Heat
Island Of The Honest Man - Hot Hot Heat
Banquet - Bloc Party
Jingle Jangle - Hot Hot Heat
Pickin' It Up - Hot Hot Heat
Middle Of Nowhere - Hot Hot Heat
Avalanche of Assholes - Michael Jackson
Dirty Mouth - Hot Hot Heat
Soldier In A Box - Hot Hot Heat
Shame On You - Hot Hot Heat
Blue Light - Bloc Party
Gotta Know When To Go - Michael Jackson
Elevator - Hot Hot Heat
Candy Shop - 50 Cent
Tell Me Something I Don't Know - The Thrills
An Honest Mistake - The Bravery
I Told You So - New Order
Step Into My Office, Baby - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

You get playlists like mine when you leave your computer on repeat and go out for lunch.
I don't love Hot Hot Heat as much as you might guess from looking at my playlist!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Back In Black - AC/DC
Breaking the Habit - Linkin Park
Green Machine - Kyuss
Sleeping Awake - P.O.D.
Numb - Linkin Park
Immigrant Song - Led Zepplin 
My United States Of Whatever - Liam Lynch
Go With The Flow - Queens Of The Stone Age
Refuse-Resist - Sepultura
Good Times - Finger Eleven
Keep Fishin - Weezer
Chaos B.C. - Sepultura
SeekNStrike - Soulfly
Roots Bloody Roots - Sepultura
Aerials - System Of A Down
White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
Malaguena Salerosa - Chingon
Broken - Seether feat. Amy Lee
Amerika - Rammstein
Save Me - Damageplan
Somebody Told Me - The Killers
Paranoid - Black Sabbath
Everything About You - Three Days Grace
Writings on the Wall - The Tea Party
Take Me Away - Avril Lavigne


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Come on people git yer playlists onto here, I mean are people actually scared to reveal their tastes in music? This is what it's all about, we're Canadian, we're diverse, unique, and one thing we do is listen to all types of music so don't be shy, share your fondness of classical to classic rock, stickin' it with punk to pop, or rockin' or groovin', tell us what you got!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

My top 25 has.. 11 BloodSimple songs, 10 Avenged Sevenfold songs, 3 Dream Theater and 1 2Pac.

I though it would be boring.


----------



## stargurl (Oct 27, 2004)

Something for Windy - Bonobo
Remembrance - Caia
Oslo Skyline - Jaga Jazzist
Banstyle/Sappy's Curry - Underworld
Stealth - Way Out West
What Else is There? - Royksopp
I Need You (Radio Mix) - Dave Gahan
Pelican Narrows - Caribou
Morning Sun - Plump DJs
Forcasa 03 - Bola
Bitter Things - Christian Kleine
Don't Believe Anymore (Ivan and Colin's Cafe Latte Mix) - Icehouse
End of Time - KiloWatts & Vanek
Homesick - Kings of Convenience
Who's Joe? - New Order
Wolf - Sebastien Schuller
La Ritournelle - Sebastien Tellier
Rumblefish - The Soulsavers
In Your Room - Depeche Mode
River of Bass - Underworld
Pissed Up in SE1 - AFX
For all you Happy People - Jaga Jazzist
Gone - KiloWatts & Vanek
The Rose Room - Caia
Hello, this one is for you - Herrmann & Kleine


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Currently my top list:

1 Machine God - Puncture Vine	
2 H I G H E R - Puncture Vine	
3 Nothing Else Matters - Bif Naked	
4 Watching Scotty Die - The Dead Milkmen	
5 Hurt - Johnny Cash	
6 The Drum Also Waltzes - Burning For Buddy: A Tribute To The Music Of Buddy Rich	
7 Burning Inside - Ministry
8 Wave Of Mutilation (UK Surf) - Pixies
9 Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
10 Get Up - R.E.M.	
11 Robinson Crusoe - The Art Of Noise
12 Abandonment - Bif Naked


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Surrender (Ox) *cdn
Good Things (Kathleen Edwards) *cdn
Somedays (Regina Spektor)
F-Word (Jens Lekman)
The Tired Words (Norfolk & Western)
Brick House (The Commodores)
This (Brian Eno)
Get The Funk Out Ma Face (Brothers Johnson)
Spleen/ Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (William Shatner)
All Tomorrow's Parties (Japan)
Jesusland (Ben Folds)
Papa Was A Rollin' Stone (The Temptations)
Apocalypse (William S. Burroughs)
Hockey Skates (Kathleen Edwards)
Poor Little Rich Boy (Regina Spektor)
Sugar Cane (Ox)
Strawberry Letter 23 (Brothers Johnson)
...and more Kathleen Edwards, Regina Spektor


----------



## UAEMac (Nov 30, 2004)

*A Bit Eclectic, but....*

Hallelujah - k.d. lang
Stuck in a Moment You Can't Get Out Of (Acoustic) - U2
Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 - Bob Dylan
You're a God - Vertical Horizon
Open Your Eyes - Angelique Kidjo
Tom's Diner (7" version) - D.N.A. featuring Suzanne Vega
Minister of Rock 'N Roll - Lenny Kravitz
Ain't That a Kick in the Head - Dean Martin
Drive - Incubus
Nothing as It seems - Pearl Jam
Oh What a World - Rufus Wainwright
How Soon Is Now - The Smiths
Time of the Season - The Zombies
Come Fly With Me - Frank Sinatra
Clocks - Coldplay
Asshole - Denis Leary
I Can See Clearly Now - Holly Cole Trio
Foolish Games - Jewel
Perfect Blue Ski - Junkie XL
Numb - Linkin Park
Nightswimming - R.E.M.
Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve
Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs
You Learn - Alanis Morissette
If I Had $1000000 - Barenaked Ladies.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

1 > The New Year > Death Cab For Cutie > Transatlanticism
2 > Le Garage > The Futureheads > The Futureheads
3 > Tiny Dancer > Ben Folds > Ben Folds Live
4 > Far Away > Martha Wainwright > Martha Wainwright
5 > Your Ex-Lover Is Dead > Stars > Your Ex-Lover is Dead - Single of the Week
6 > This Modern Love > Bloc Party > Silent Alarm
7 > Lightness > Death Cab For Cutie > Transatlanticism
8 > Title And Registration > Death Cab For Cutie > Transatlanticism
9 > Meantime > The Futureheads > The Futureheads
10 > Jerk It Out > Caesars > 39 Minutes of Bliss (In an Otherwise Meaningless World)
11 > Tiny Dancer > Elton John > Almost Famous Soundtrack
12 > Robot > The Futureheads > The Futureheads
13 > Trying Not to Think About Time > The Futureheads > The Futureheads
14 > G.P.T. > Martha Wainwright > Martha Wainwright
15 > Don't Forget > Martha Wainwright > Martha Wainwright
16 > This Life > Martha Wainwright > Martha Wainwright
17 > Supermarket One > P:ano > Brigadoon
18 > Rebel Prince > Rufus Wainwright > Alright, Already (Live In Montreal) - EP
19 > One Man Guy > Rufus Wainwright > none
20 > I Bet It Stung > Tegan & Sara > So Jealous
21 > Sleepwalking Ballad > Apostle of Hustle > Folkloric Feel
22 > Gleaning > Apostle of Hustle > Folkloric Feel
23 > Expo '86 > Death Cab For Cutie > Transatlanticism
24 > A to B > The Futureheads > The Futureheads
25 > When the Night Feels My Song > Bedouin Soundclash > Sounding a Mosaic


----------

